# Just unflasked phrags - photos



## johnndc (Oct 11, 2006)

These are the Phrag Lynn-Evans Goldner "Full Circle" HCC/AOS x besseae flavum seedlings that Ki and I got at the NCOS show this weekend. She got 2 flasks, I got one. I decided to pot one in s/h with very small medium, and the other in the CHC/sphag/perlite mixture that that Repotting place - myrepot or whatever it is - was selling. Kind of a pulverized mixture, so much finer than it sounds. The top is the regular chc type mix, the bottom photo is the semi-hydro - I've got them covered for now, it's only the first 24 hours so far, have two small holes in each cover for a bit of air. I want to try to keep the humidity up without turning the thing into mold - gonna be a bit of a challenge I fear. For what it's worth, they had amazing roots. 

Does this work?


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

Not sure why - I looked at the links - but the photos aren't coming up for me, John. I changed one link to an URL and it said "forbidden" when I clicked on it. Is your hosting site public? Then I changed it back. 

They sound nice though.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 11, 2006)

hmmmm.... image problem?

Too busy to deflask mine, but I think they need to come out soon - it's ridiculously warm in my apartment. And like I think I mentioned in my potting medium thread, these are my first phrag flasks so I'm a bit nervous....

They are mini flasks and I got 2 different kinds. Here's a pic of one of mine.


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

Damn! look at those root hairs!!! NICE!


----------



## johnndc (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, can you see my pics now? I mean in the top post.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 11, 2006)

yup. it looks very humid in there.


----------



## johnndc (Oct 11, 2006)

yes but is that good humid or bad humid?


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

johnndc said:


> Okay, can you see my pics now? I mean in the top post.



Yes, Lincoln, I can. 
I'd crack it for some air...


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 11, 2006)

ditto.

and watch the temps in there when the lights are on. Because you have a very small enclosure, the temps will rise pretty quickly and quite high. I've steamed begonias and stuff under humidity domes on the shelves.

I would give them multiple quick ventings a day.

but then, I've never dealt with phrag flasklings so they may be a bit different....


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 11, 2006)

and another thing I've had to do, given that I also had to deflask in suboptimal conditions.... spritz with hydrogen peroxide solution every now and then. I've heard people in greenhouses recommend once a week - I've done it more often. I don't know if they get set back by it but it sure beats losing a flask to damping off.


----------



## johnndc (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, you sufficiently scared me - I poked a LOT more holes in the thing, like 14 or so.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope those holes are small ... rarely good to over-adjust.
So do you have a lot on condensation? that would be an indication of significant temp fluctuation.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice stuff. I wish you people wood stop making me jealous. Who was the vendor?


----------



## johnndc (Oct 12, 2006)

Woodstream was the vendor. And, well, the holes are there now, and decent size. From what some others have suggested, I think I did the right thing - they had a day in their almost totallyh covered environment, then a day with lots of holes, but still covered, and now I'm going to slowly get them more and more accustomed to the good ole air.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wouldn't it be better in a ziploc bag partially open for fresh air and keeping the humidity high.

Paphman910


----------



## johnndc (Oct 12, 2006)

How do you suggest I keep the humidity high? I live in a studio, and at this time of year the windows need to be open somewhat or the temps soar inside (southern exposure). That's the only way I can figure to help keep the humidity up - and actually, I worry that plastic bags have even more stagnant air - no? Again, I have like 14 holes in each container now, so there's some pretty good air circulation.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 12, 2006)

hey John,

Just thought I'd mention that with my first couple of flasks, I lost more during days 7-14 than I did in the first week  

but then I'm probably killing them now, as I left them on the floor because the apartment was so [email protected] hot this morning.... I left the balc door wide open and now I realize I'm not going to get home until around midnight - the floor will be pretty chilly by then.


----------



## johnndc (Oct 12, 2006)

Ki, any idea what went wrong in that second week? I know when I've tried plants in plastic bags, a la sphag and bag, it's been a disaster. So am a bit afraid of that one. That's why I'm hoping semi-hydro may help keep some of the humidity up, be less of a shock to the roots, and as for the other one the medium is decently moist (it's ground pretty fine). Not really sure what else I can do - and in any case, am leaving town on saturday for 5 days so the little pups are on their own in any case.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 12, 2006)

damping off and humidity fluctuation. 

I've had the best results with s/h, and I attribute that to: (1) with minimal air circulation, regular potting medium gets too stagnant and (2) it helps keep the humidity stable. But I'm guessing, of course....

yeah, I realized earlier today that you were about to go out of town - I shall not repeat here what I said to someone about your decision to deflask now 

(but as I said, I may get home to dead flasklings so...)


----------



## johnndc (Oct 12, 2006)

Your vote of confidence is always appreciated  The things needed to be deflasked, several of the leaf tips were starting to change colors and they scared me. If they die, I get more - the flask is dead, long live the flask.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2006)

Woodstream!?! Now I'm mad as Hell!!! I was going to try to drive there from my Mom's in Norfolk a few weeks ago but they are so out of the way I would have needed a guide or a sherpa. I hope these are available on their website.


----------



## Marco (Oct 18, 2006)

hey eric if you go to woodstream tell me. i may want some stuff too. then i can just pick up in the city im there almost every weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2006)

I am going to call them tomorrow, pay day, and see if they have individual plantings of some of the new stuff released as flasks. If so, I will probably be down there for Thanksgiving and if they are there go get them. Can you wait that long? Eric.


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

theres a few flasks i want from there. ive been trying to call and email woodstream. no ones picking up or replying. i actualyl called them like 15 mins ago and still neg. ill leave a voicemail tonight after i get out of work. i dont know about the wait...if i can get them to send im just gonna get them shipped...if you wanna combine purchase thats cool too i can drop stuff off in the city i come in ever weekend to visit the SO.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2006)

I will try them in about 10 min. And if the price is OK then have them ship them. Although it never hurts to have the grower mature the plants for you. :wink:


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 20, 2006)

they have jobs, so leaving a message is probably a good way to go most of the time.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2006)

i just left them a voicemail


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2006)

"Get a job?!? What for?!?" the B-52's. Yeah, I left them a message also.


----------

